# Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!! (all gone)



## bpond (Jul 28, 2006)

Since all my other posts have been in the LED forum, some of you may not know me or my co-worker Soffiler. If you have any interest in who we are you can follow this link to our formerly very popular thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/119600&highlight=centraled

Anyway we were doing some cleaning around the factory and we came upon a modest quantity of a flashlight that we used to use in an inspection light product that we no longer offer. Therefore we no longer have any use for them. This is good news for you.

The first 96 CPFrs to send me an e-mail at [email protected] will recieve via postal a free Pelican MityLite 2AAA flashlight. Please make sure you tell me your mailing address. There are no strings attached. Simply send the e-mail and if you are in the first 96 you get the flashlight free.

Ready GO!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornkid (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

This doesnt seem legit.. What are you getting from this?
tom


----------



## AlexSchira (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

You're giving away 96 ten dollar lights. True, you might just be trying to get friendly with a major consumer forum, this still seems eerie.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent.


----------



## Rando (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Consider it a way to build a mailing list to a targeted audience.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks Bob! Email sent!


----------



## bpond (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I assure you that there are no strings attached. If I don't give them away then they are going in a dumpster.

At some point what we hope to gain is to keep a profile on CPF that allows us to maintain legitimacy in the eyes of the most passionate and active light entusiasts on the face of the earth. There is a wealth of knowledge and experience here and we recognize it's value. I will not deny that CPF and it's members represents a nice neat marketplace for our current and future products but that is simply a fringe benefit. Not our primary source of interest in CPF

Bob


----------



## lrp (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks Bob! Email sent.


----------



## greenlight (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent1


----------



## Trashman (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

No, NOT THE DUMPSTER!!!!!


----------



## AlexSchira (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sent. thank you!


----------



## Tritium (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

E-mail sent
e-mail sent again with address.
Thanks


Thurmond


----------



## Campbell (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent. Thanks Bob


----------



## MaxLight (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email Sent !!!


----------



## el_vato (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

 Email Sent!!!

Thank you !


----------



## freeze12 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

E-Mail sent,ThankYou!!


----------



## Varroa (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent, thanks OP.


----------



## dim (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I love this place.

I usually pass on the free stuff on CPF leaving them for someone more worthy than I am, but since you have 96 to give away.....then I'll graciously accept your offer.

eMail sent.

THANX!!!!!

73
dim


----------



## Ivanhoe (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

great offer !! after missing out on the great buys on your worklight I feel like

I am still "cashing" in!!!


----------



## dabiscake (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

e-mail sent! Hope I'm still within the 96 lucky ones? Thanks!


----------



## bpond (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*



dabiscake said:


> e-mail sent! Hope I'm still within the 96 lucky ones? Thanks!


 

26 gone and counting!!!


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm in!


----------



## Nell (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sent.

Thanks.


----------



## 92fs (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks, probably late but I gave it a try...


----------



## Kevin K (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Gotta try. Email sent.


----------



## WNG (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent! Thanks.

There is a post regarding one of these being modded to take a PR-SMJLED.


----------



## The Shadow (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

The Shadow will try for one. E-mail sent.

Thanks!!


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

EMAIL sent


----------



## Cuso (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

E-mail sent .. :rock:


----------



## Bhustan (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## Virgo (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow, great offer. Email sent.

Thanks again,

V


----------



## Pumaman (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sent:rock:


----------



## MoonRise (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sent.


----------



## tvman (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent!!!! thanks so much Bob!!!!


----------



## jugeh (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

E-Mail sent.
ThankYou!!!


----------



## twentysixtwo (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

am I under 96? Email sent!


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sent


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Thanks, Bob! 

*Email sent 11:47 am CST.


----------



## nikon (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent...Thanks very much!


----------



## Walt175 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Why not, email sent!


----------



## NoFair (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sendt! 

Thanks for doing this

Sverre


----------



## farmall (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent


----------



## COMMANDR (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks alot! Email sent!


----------



## soffiler (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*



Cornkid said:


> This doesnt seem legit.. What are you getting from this?
> tom


 
Hi Tom:

Nah, it's legit. We used to offer an inspection light in our normal market (automotive aftermarket). It consisted of this Pelican light with a couple of acrylic attachments to "pipe" the light into tight places. The inspection light had a nice run over time, but as all products do, it eventually died. We are in the middle of a big clean-up effort in our factory right now, and we came across two cartons, a total of 96 of these lights. I am such a pack-rat that I refused to let them hit the dumpster. Somebody here at Central mentioned Ebay, but none of us are really into that. In the name of (a) finding good homes for these lights and (b) continuing to maintain Central's good reputation with the CPF people, I hit upon the idea of giving them away. Bob liked the idea, and away we went. That's it, simple as that.


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Is this the light? 
http://pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=1900


----------



## Phreeq (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent. Thank you!


----------



## REparsed (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent!


----------



## bpond (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*



Omega Man said:


> Is this the light?
> http://pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=1900


 
Yup, thats the one. The ones we have a blue and there is no Pelican brand on the body. Comes in the plastic tube with all the instructions and such. We used to buy them specifically with no brand on them. Ironically thats why Pelican would not take them back. The no brand is a special item therefore they have no use for them.

Bob


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Some degree of skepticism in any free product offer is healthy and reasonable, especially if it's on a web site. I would have certainly expected such an offer to be questioned. That being said, I really don't have any need for one of these lights and will avail any spot I might have to others. But I did want to chime in to say *Thank You!* for your kind and generous gesture. 



soffiler said:


> Nah, it's legit.


----------



## stogiez (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent!

Thanks for the offer. Hope I got it in time.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I hope we're not spamming some poor bozo's mailbox. Anyway, I sent my email. We've got to be getting close by now. There's already 50 posts in this thread, and I can believe there's 50 more people who didn't bother to post after they sent their email.

Thanks for the light, or at least the chance!


----------



## jsr (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent!


----------



## jabajet (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

 email sent...


----------



## Jwray13 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent.

I hope I'm in.


----------



## Sanny (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent! Thank you!


----------



## bpond (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

74 gone and counting!


----------



## bpond (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

make that 77


----------



## M.TEX (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hello 

Yes I would like a pelican Flashlight.

Email sent !

Thank you !

M.TEX


----------



## leeleefocus (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent. Thank you


----------



## Robban (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Can't hurt to try, so yeah, e-mail sent  (I hope international people are welcome)


----------



## Alphecca (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sent...thanx!!!!


----------



## buffaloblauch (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sent and many thanks.


----------



## dduane (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

PM sent T H A N K S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamrock (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## kevinm (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thank you! 

Kevin


----------



## phatalbert (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for the offer, clarification and hopefully for the light!


----------



## Simple Man (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yup, e-mail sent, thanks

Edit: Very cool, thanks 
ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ


----------



## bpond (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*



Robban said:


> Can't hurt to try, so yeah, e-mail sent  (I hope international people are welcome)


 
We are going to ship to international but obviously it will take longer to recieve it. 

P.s. Down to the last 6 units


----------



## liteMANIAC (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent, hope im not to late. Very generous, Thanks!!


----------



## LarryC (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email Sent.


----------



## Radio (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sent!


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I don't need one of these (I've already got one). 

I'd just like to post a BIG Thumbs Up for being a good sport and spreading the light around, you guys !
:goodjob:


----------



## Traveler_999 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm in! Thank you for the generousity! I also have one of your worklights, very well made!


Traveler


----------



## avusblue (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

This certainly counts as your good deed for the day. I'll take one if there are still some left. Email sent. Many thanks!

Dave


----------



## Neil (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

if you have one i'll take one, i have sent an email, and thank you for doing such a kind gesture!


----------



## FlashPhoto (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email Sent...

BTW...I have one of the worklights in my collection...Great light.


----------



## savumaki (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sent


----------



## jezzyp (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sent, hope there is one left for me!


----------



## DoctorBenny (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Free illumination?  YAY! Thanks very much. You've got mail.


----------



## jwl (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

e-mail sent....hope I get one...


----------



## Chucula (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sent...thanks for the offer

DOH just noticed there are no more left. nevermind


----------



## Coop (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent!


thanks for this kind gesture! I hope I'm within the 96


----------



## jeffb (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Would also like to send my best regards.

There are many people with good motives and obviously, you have them!

I don't need the flashlight, but hope that many will receive and enjoy!

jeffb


----------



## darkhanger18 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent, and thank you again for offering this great gesture to all of us here at cpf :goodjob:


----------



## ledhead (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent, thanks !


----------



## thorin693 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent hope i'm not to late
:goodjob:


----------



## Gene (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

No manufacturer is better at customer service than CentraLED! I have dealt with them before and they are among THE BEST! These gents are tops and this thread is another reason why.

bpond and Soffiler,
Any updates on the 2XCR123 light that will incorporate your wonderful worklight head? Thanks.


----------



## Spudman (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I gave it a shot.


----------



## nethiker (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Great offer, email sent.

Thanks.


----------



## dental4usa (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks so much! Email sent!


----------



## interscape (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Seems like a great offer. Thank you


----------



## bexteck (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent!!


----------



## Chucula (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*



bpond said:


> We are going to ship to international but obviously it will take longer to recieve it.
> 
> P.s. Down to the last 6 units



guys i do believe he is sold out. post #68 

you can still email him though


----------



## GregWormald (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

email sent.
Thanks.


----------



## besafe2 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent. I hope I'm not to late. I could really use this. Thanks Bob.


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*



Gene said:


> bpond and Soffiler,
> Any updates on the 2XCR123 light that will incorporate your wonderful worklight head? Thanks.


Say what?

Since 96 responses have surely been sent I think a bit of OT is OK.

I'm watching for any headlamps these guys come up with. I would also like to see something like the Cree XLamp UV emitters (LEDMuseum Review) in their CentralLED task light that would handle their automotive market [leak detection] as well as some forensic, rockhound and scorpian/spider/insect hunting applications. IIRC there may be some IP conflict with a set up like this using 395nm to 400 nm.

Gene, I was unaware that Central Tools was looking into a 2XCR123 hand held torch using the CentralLED head. That would be an extremely useful light. From there they might consider a longer 4 X 2/3 A NiMh using the same ID for the barrel but incorporating a charging jack.

This give-away was a fine thing indeed. You may agree that what is more valuable is that Bob and Steve come to CPF and discuss products, projects and possibilities. They have the "horsepower" to make things happen. CPF is a powerhouse of knowledge. The interaction is exciting.

All -

For those that may have not read or participated in the thread mentioned in the OP here is a little clarification. bpond and Soffiler are:

Bob Pond
Executive VP - Sales/Operations
Central Tools Inc

Steve Offiler
VP of Engineering
Central Tools, Inc.
*
AboutCentralTools* 

*CentralLED


*


----------



## nzgunnie (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh well ,guess I was too late


----------



## Gene (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Icebreak,
Rumor has it that they're looking into it.  Would be a fantastic addition to the worklight as well as a great all-around carry light. Steve and Bob are first class!


----------



## nrk (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I was lucky enough to get in on the Herrington clearance sale for the Central LED work light. Wow what a beauty. Wish I had bought a few more.

If there's ever a group buy I have several friends who would line up for it.

;-nrk


----------



## bpond (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*



nrk said:


> I was lucky enough to get in on the Herrington clearance sale for the Central LED work light. Wow what a beauty. Wish I had bought a few more.
> 
> If there's ever a group buy I have several friends who would line up for it.
> 
> ;-nrk


 

NRK,

Glad to know that you like your CentraLED work light and that many of your friends are jealous. I would not mind doing a group buy but I have one real reservation.

Most people who jumped on the Herrington's deal got the light at $49.95 and those who missed out or wished they bought more have that desire based on the $49.95 price point. As we had explained in previous posts, it is impossible for us to offer the work light at that price and why Herrington's did. The absolute best we could do would be $99.95 plus shipping. I am afraid that too many people will not be able to see past the $49.95 and therefore $99.95 will not represent enough of a value.

Opinions anyone?

Bob


----------



## soffiler (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hello Icebreak, Gene, everybody:



Icebreak said:


> I'm watching for any headlamps these guys come up with...


 
That one is in the early stages right now. We're doing our homework, and lining up things like headband vendors and whatnot. We've done some intial "fishing" here on CPF to get a better idea on features. However the head lamp project is timed to come in behind the flashlight.



Icebreak said:


> ... I would also like to see something like the Cree XLamp UV emitters (LEDMuseum Review) in their CentralLED task light that would handle their automotive market [leak detection] as well as some forensic, rockhound and scorpian/spider/insect hunting applications. IIRC there may be some IP conflict with a set up like this using 395nm to 400 nm.


 
You remember more or less correctly. There is an outfit (Spectronics) who is deep into the leak-detection world who holds a patent which precludes us from selling the CentraLED with any UV, near-UV, or blue lamphead. The patent covers a wavelength of *500nm* and below.



Icebreak said:


> ...Gene, I was unaware that Central Tools was looking into a 2XCR123 hand held torch using the CentralLED head. That would be an extremely useful light...


 
Indeed, the flashlight is on the front burner right now. We've got a driver design that we're happy with, and we're looking seriously at multiple output levels right now. The mechanical bits are also coming together - that's the relatively easy part.



Icebreak said:


> ...From there they might consider a longer 4 X 2/3 A NiMh using the same ID for the barrel but incorporating a charging jack...


 
Interesting, and thanks very much for the input. We've tossed around the idea of a rechargeable in a general sense but beyond that we've done relatively little in the way of specifying the cell configuration or chemistry for that matter; protected Li-ion is also on the short list.



Icebreak said:


> This give-away was a fine thing indeed. You may agree that what is more valuable is that Bob and Steve come to CPF and discuss products, projects and possibilities. They have the "horsepower" to make things happen. CPF is a powerhouse of knowledge. The interaction is exciting.


 
We think it's pretty exciting too! We appreciate all the support, encouragement, and welcome we've received from CPF.


----------



## VT-Metal-VT (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

mail sent


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

protected li ion will be good. there is more power to go around.

maybe 2x 18650? that will have around 8v for you to mess with.

but that is only when size doesn't matter.


----------



## JLavino (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Herrington took a huge loss selling those work lights for 49.95. 

My buddy bought 2 of them for that price. Needless to say, they are worth every penny! 

Hats off to Central Tools!


----------



## besafe2 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just got message that the free lights are gone. I figured I was to late, but thanks Bob for doing this. If there's a next time maybe I can make it.


----------



## bpond (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Originally Posted by *nrk*
_I was lucky enough to get in on the Herrington clearance sale for the Central LED work light. Wow what a beauty. Wish I had bought a few more._

_If there's ever a group buy I have several friends who would line up for it._

_;-nrk_





bpond said:


> NRK,
> 
> Glad to know that you like your CentraLED work light and that many of your friends are jealous. I would not mind doing a group buy but I have one real reservation.
> 
> ...


 

Does anyone care to comment on this? If not I will go back to sleep.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Paul6ppca (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I got my free light today! Blue,my favorite color, and my first waterproof light,to 500 ft. Thanks Central tool,I didnt know you were based in Cranson RI.

Thanks! A very nice gesture,I am now aware of a new company in my home state!

I tested it out last night,it has a lot more throw than I expected!

Thanks again,


Paul


----------



## txgolfer45 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent. Hope I'm in!

Scott


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bob, this is probably not the best thread to discuss your $99.95 price. People got caught up in the "free flashlight" aspects of this thread. Better to continue this conversation in your other threads.

Bill


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks Central Tool!

Received my light today. A nice and generous gesture that will be appreciated by all at CPF--even those who missed out this time.

mark


----------



## M.TEX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

YES ! ! ! 

Thank you Central Tool I just got my " Blue "  Flashlight today !

Wow you guys are Good....First time I get a Free Flashlight !

Thank you and thank you again !

M.TEX


----------



## Rando (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Anxiously watching the mailbox!


----------



## Rando (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

It was waiting for me when I got home. Thank you very much for my first Pelican!


----------



## harryballs (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I sent an email... Hope I made it...







Thanks


----------



## Pwallwin (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Is there any left? I just e-mailed anyway... 


EDIT: Aww crap - that was only page 1 I read then sent the e-mail.  

Send me somethin else for free though would you? Eg, Prybaby XL mini, or a BEAST flashlight etc etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## Trashman (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just got mine in the mail. Nice light! Thank you very much. Good things like this don't happen too often. This is great!


----------



## freeze12 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I received My light in the mail today also...THANKYOU!!!!


----------



## shakiesam (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I must have been #96. Received my light today. First time I ever got anything for free that was any good. Thanks, Bob.


----------



## LiteFan (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

What's the count-email sent.


----------



## Pwallwin (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I think we're too late...


----------



## farmall (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine today. I love super small hotspot.


----------



## Virgo (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*



farmall said:


> Got mine today. I love super small hotspot.


 
Dang! Oh well, I'm farther south. I hope the postal worker didn't give it to one of the neighbors :laughing: .
This will be my first Pelican light of any kind and one heck of a freebie. Thank you CentralTools!


----------



## LarryC (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mine arrived today. THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ty_Bower (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mine showed up in the mail this morning. Thank you!


----------



## Coop (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*



LiteFan said:


> What's the count-email sent.




I was #117.... back in post 82....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Noooooooo not the garbage!!! 
Email sent.


----------



## lrp (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine today, thanks Bpond!!


----------



## stogiez (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wooo Hooo! Got my blue Pelican 2AAA Mitylite. What a great light.

Thank you Central Tools. I will definitely look y'all up and peruse, and buy--if something even looks like I might need it.

Thanks again.


----------



## 92fs (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

What an amazing little light. Got mine yesterday. I was surprised to read about the scuba diving application. How deep can these little lights go?

(PS: Just looked it up, one site said 500 ft, another said 2000? wow)

I can't find the internal catalyst pellets.

It puts my mini-mag AA to shame. 

Thanks Central Lighting!


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine yesterday, too. I was planning on sending it to a friend, but my wife saw it. "Ooh! That's cute!" Nuff said. Glad my SL PP Lux AA is ugly.

92fs, the catalyst pellet is on the side of the lamp assembly.

Thanks bpond, soffiler. A neat little light.


:buddies:


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine today. That's a bright little light!
Thanks Central Tools!


----------



## Simple Man (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine too, pretty sweet little light, thanks a bunch.


----------



## dasanii19 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Email sent


----------



## Robban (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mine showed up here in Sweden today. Pretty fast considering people in the US have reported getting theirs just a day or two ago  Thank you very much 

And to you guys still sending e-mails. On the 28:th he was down to the last 6 units, I very much doubt he has any left now over a week later


----------



## Tritium (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for the free light. Got mine today.


Thurmond


----------



## Omega Man (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Picked mine up today. 
YIPPY, my first hardcore waterproof and only dive-rated light!!

Here's some pics to show it's size. Alot thinner than I thought:







That's the flash going off, the light is not turned on.


----------



## Virgo (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow, great freebie! Thanks! The enclosed info on the worklight is appreciated as well. I had gone through the entire thread and somehow missed seeing a picture of it. Very nice!


----------



## Traveler_999 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just got mine today. Thanks Central Tools!

Traveler


----------



## phatalbert (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine today! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Kevin K (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine today. Light blue body, nice little light. Thanks bpond.


----------



## kevinm (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Finally, a light my son can't destroy! Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## el_vato (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I received mine Thank you very much!!! Nice little light! 




el_vato


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Carefull guys! I once broke a Mitilite 2AAA by tightening the head too much.

I also had one get busted up by leaking batteries.

It is not indestructable, but is pretty tough.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got my light. Thanks! It is a neat little light, my second Pelican. This one will take up residence in my wife's new Caddy SRX.

Thanks again!


----------



## pmsar35 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Received mine today. Thanks very much!


----------



## bpond (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I guess that since the e-mails are still trickling in (up to 172 as of this morning) I should probably inform the group that we have sent out all 96 lights. In fact, I had 96 e-mails within a couple of hours of the original post.

Thanks for all the flattering comments, especially from those of you who have been exposed to the CentraLED work light. Quickly, speaking of that, I never did get any responses to my reply of a group buy request. If anyone would like to comment and post their interest please read this post which appeared earlier in the thread. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1525918&postcount=100 

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## dabiscake (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

received mine yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## leeleefocus (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine today. It's a pretty bright little torch. Thank you for this i seriously doubt that there are many people out there that would do something like this. I think this is a pretty exeptional gesture. Thanks again


----------



## amlim (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*



bpond said:


> I guess that since the e-mails are still trickling in (up to 172 as of this morning) I should probably inform the group that we have sent out all 96 lights. In fact, I had 96 e-mails within a couple of hours of the original post.
> 
> Thanks for all the flattering comments, especially from those of you who have been exposed to the CentraLED work light. Quickly, speaking of that, I never did get any responses to my reply of a group buy request. If anyone would like to comment and post their interest please read this post which appeared earlier in the thread. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1525918&postcount=100
> 
> ...


 
hi bob and central tools, thanks for the nice blue light.


----------



## Macaw (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine yesterday. Very nice little flashlight. I very much appreciate this gracious gift.
Thank you Central tools! BTW, your LED trouble light is great!


----------



## MoonRise (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine yesterday. 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Varroa (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Has anybody in Canada received theirs yet?


----------



## twentysixtwo (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Arrived yesterday. Outstanding! Thanks much. It's got lithium AAA's in it making it one bright little sucker.....


----------



## Vinnie (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got my blue one yesterday. My son is heading out to the pool with it. I quess he stold that light. Thanks for the neat little light


----------



## COMMANDR (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I also recieved a blue one yesterday. Very cool little light, my wife was already eying it for her keyring. Thanks again for this slick little light. I really like the color as well.






Gary


----------



## jabajet (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

got mine as well - thx :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I picked up mine today!

many :thanks:

You have cheers for doing this.


----------



## Phreeq (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine yesterday. Thank you!


----------



## greenlight (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

I received a blue flashlight yesterday, thanks for the nice gift! Nice gifts are so rare these days. It's a very sturdy flashlight. I thought a small GID o-ring between the lamp and window might make a nice addition. Time to call Green...


----------



## Ousanas (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Free Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got mine today, thanks. A new light for the collection.

good thought on the GID Oring... wonder if I have any left that might fit.


----------



## Alphecca (Aug 10, 2006)

Got mine last week. I didn't expect batteries, too!! This is awesome...thanx so much. I'll be sure to keep a thought towards CentraLEDs offerings...thanx again!


----------



## Walt175 (Aug 10, 2006)

Got mine too! :thanks: :bow:


----------



## Ivanhoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks BPond! received mine yesterday... I would be interested in a possible group buy for the work light.

Rod


----------



## soffiler (Aug 11, 2006)

Ivanhoe said:


> Thanks BPond! received mine yesterday... I would be interested in a possible group buy for the work light.
> 
> Rod


 
Hi, Rod:

Bob (bpond) is out of the office today (Friday 8/11) and Monday (8/14). He'll be back on Tuesday the 15th and I am pretty sure he'll want to discuss the idea of a group buy. Sit tight.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Aug 11, 2006)

sounds good - if I don't respond to much nxt week it is because I am on a 
business trip and probably won't have much CPF time... But I will be back!

Rod


----------



## Nell (Aug 11, 2006)

I got mine too, nice that it comes ready to go.
Group buy sounds like a good idea.


----------



## REparsed (Aug 11, 2006)

Got mine the other day. Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## jugeh (Aug 12, 2006)

MityLite arrived this morning. Neat little light. Thanks again!


----------



## Varroa (Aug 15, 2006)

Got mine the other day, thank you! What a great little light! :rock:


----------



## Bhustan (Aug 15, 2006)

I received mine last week as well. Neat light. Thanks again for the generous offer.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## jsr (Aug 15, 2006)

Got mine too...neat little light. Thanks bpond and soffiler!!


----------



## Sanny (Aug 15, 2006)

Mine arrived here last week, too! Nice little tough light! plans for modding have already started 
Thanks, central tool guys :wave:


----------



## Rogerg (Aug 15, 2006)

Mine came last week, thank you and Central Tools


----------



## liteMANIAC (Aug 15, 2006)

I was just wondering if I sent an email in time. I sent an email first then replied (post #69) after the post saying there are 6 left. I never got an emial back so i guess i was to late. Anyway thanks for being so kind, seems like you made a lot of people happy. :goodjob:


----------



## bpond (Aug 15, 2006)

lightMANIAC,

Anyone who was in the first 96 was sent a light. If you were #97 and up I replied to the e-mail telling you your number. I personally replied to every e-mail. The only thing I can think of is that for some reason it never made it to us. Please e-mail me again at [email protected] and I will check against all the messages we recieved.

Bob


----------



## liteMANIAC (Aug 16, 2006)

:lolsign: I should of waited another day before posting that I didnt get mine yet because it came today. Thank you soo much. This is a really nice, rugged little light. :thanks:


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 16, 2006)

I just saw the CentraLED group buy over here:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1550029#post1550029


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 16, 2006)

Good heads up, blahblahblah.

I like the Mighty-Light. Blows away a Mag 2XAAA. Looks like it has some hazardous environment certifications. Good for checking gas leaks. Probably find it's way into a Bug Out Bag.

Thanks, Bob and Steve.


----------



## NoFair (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for doing this!

Mine's going to be staying as a backup on my BC when diving 

Love Pelis and now I got one they don't have in the shops!


----------



## mosport (Aug 17, 2006)

The Pelican arrived today, very tough compact light. Looks like there's mod potential for a 3mm LED and inline resistor :naughty: 

Thank you for this generous giveaway Bob!

:thumbsup: 

Derek


----------



## Furzork (Oct 17, 2006)

I got a nice surprise yesterday. It seems that Central Tools found more of these MityLites and sent me one! I was number 154 on their list. Very generous of them considering that they even paid for the shipping of all these lights. Thanks!


----------



## bpond (Oct 17, 2006)

Furzork said:


> I got a nice surprise yesterday. It seems that Central Tools found more of these MityLites and sent me one! I was number 154 on their list. Very generous of them considering that they even paid for the shipping of all these lights. Thanks!


 
Furzork,

Hope you enjoy your new toy. Turns out we found enough of these lights sitting around to get one to everyone that sent in a request the first time but fell outside the first 96. 

I can assure you that they are now officially all gone.






Bob


----------



## besafe2 (Oct 17, 2006)

bpond said:


> Furzork,
> 
> Hope you enjoy your new toy. Turns out we found enough of these lights sitting around to get one to everyone that sent in a request the first time but fell outside the first 96.
> 
> ...


I also received mine yesterday. What a nice suprise. THANK YOU very much. The kight is very bright & on my keychain now. 
I have a thank you posted in the "cheers and jeers" section as I couldn't find the orig. thread and the administrator moved it there. again my thanks & God bless you for doing this.


----------



## besafe2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Darn typo, I mean "the light is very bright"


----------



## Flame (Oct 17, 2006)

Bob, 

I also had a surprise in the mail yesterday. Thank you fo rthe nice light and I must say, It was VERY nice of you to take the time to go back and find those who you missed the first go around, and send them a light after you found that you had more to send. Them to pay postage on top of that. WoW...what a guy!

THANX!


----------



## JNewell (Oct 17, 2006)

I am posting my thanks here, too - I'm amazed that you remembered us, then took the time and trouble to send these off to us. What a great crowd! I posted a thank you note in the Cheers forum as well - but thanks again, here!


----------



## Chucula (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey i got mine too  Thanks!


----------



## dasanii19 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sweet, I got a blue mitylite!!! Very generous of you to send it out to me even though I posted after they were all gone.. It was a nice suprise after a hard days work  Thank you!! thank you!! thank you!!

Edit:: Just put batteries in it, the light shocked me on how bright it was..


----------



## yekim (Oct 17, 2006)

THank you!!

My 18 Months old daughter has proclaimed it hers.


----------



## Scared of the dark (Oct 18, 2006)

Got an unexpected package today. What do you know it was a blue mitylite. Had almost forgotten all about that. All I can say is thanks.


----------



## nazgul (Oct 19, 2006)

bpond,

I came home to find a nice surprise in the mail today. Thanks for the light!


----------



## boomboots (Oct 19, 2006)

Today ´ll got a nice blue surprise in sweden =) 

Thanks man!


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 19, 2006)

I had forgotten about it and was surprised when I found it in my mailbox a while ago, but then remembered this thread. AWESOME light! I used it while swimming in my in-laws' pool at night. Very cool waterproof light. Thanks!


----------



## bwaites (Oct 19, 2006)

I received one also, nice bright 2AAA light!! I'm impressed!

Where do we find replacement lamps!

Thanks very much!!

Bill


----------



## Pwallwin (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought I was too late for a free light, but bpond very kindly sent me one out!!

This was a very kind gesture - thanks a lot! :goodjob: 

Paul


----------



## Gene (Oct 19, 2006)

When I went to the post office today and saw the package from CentraLED, I was puzzled. When I opened it to find a Pelican 2XAAA light, I was stunned! Thanks so much CentraLED!

CentraLED is a class act! Their products and customer service is second to none. Their Worklight is my favorite all around use light. The beam is one of the best in the business.

Don't forget to check out Bob's announcement of their carry light utilizing this fabulous head! http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ad.php?t=137571


----------



## FlashPhoto (Oct 20, 2006)

Add my Thanks to bpond and Central Tools for the "prize" I recieved today.


----------



## Maro (Oct 20, 2006)

I got mine today. Thanks. :goodjob:


----------



## soffiler (Oct 20, 2006)

Gene said:


> When I went to the post office today and saw the package from CentraLED, I was puzzled. When I opened it to find a Pelican 2XAAA light, I was stunned! Thanks so much CentraLED!
> 
> CentraLED is a class act! Their products and customer service is second to none. Their Worklight is my favorite all around use light. The beam is one of the best in the business.
> 
> Don't forget to check out Bob's announcement of their carry light utilizing this fabulous head! http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ad.php?t=137571


 
For some reason, Gene's link seems to be broken. Let's try this one:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1647258&postcount=8

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## thorin693 (Oct 21, 2006)

just got mine many thanks.


----------



## snakebite (Oct 22, 2006)

got one too.
thanks!
hint...put me on your catalog mailing list.


----------



## harryballs (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got mine! Thanks bpond, I love this light!


----------



## Spudman (Oct 23, 2006)

I love this kind of surprise. I just got one too.
Thanks very much!


----------



## nzgunnie (Oct 24, 2006)

I got one too, and I'm in New Zealand, thank you very much!


----------



## nethiker (Oct 24, 2006)

Another big thank you here. 

What a surprise, it really made my day. 

Cheers to a most generous flashaholic. :buddies:


----------

